# BMW polishing advice required please.



## Slime (Oct 24, 2014)

So I showed my mum a Cinquecento that was my first attempt at machine polishing ............. and now she wants me to do car!
She has a 1990 BMW 316i, I think that's an E30, that hasn't been polished for years.
It gets washed annually but only does about 600 miles a year now, my mum is really very old. 
It's kept in a garage for 99.9% of it's life.
It's white, but the paint has gone very dull an exhibits virtually no shine at all.
The paint, according to mum, is chalky and, if it ever gets wet, (apologies for the next bit), she dries it with a chamois leather, which, she says, ends up covered in paint!
I guess what I'm asking is how hard/soft and thick/thin is the paint on an old E30?
I guess I'll have to be gentle though and, if it's relevant, I have a Das-6 Pro.
Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

I know this doesn't directly answer your question.
The only way to know if it's soft/hard is to try some polishing combos on it. Naturally starting least aggressive and working up as required. 
As for paint depth again without putting a depth gauge to the paint it's anyone's guess. 
Sorry to be vague but it's the only way forward buddy.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

The lack of shine is due to oxidisation of the surface layer of paint - i.e it's dead paint.
Due to the age of the car it has 2-pack paint - i.e doesn't have a clear coat like a more modern car which is why your mum has described it as chalky & you get colour transfer onto the chamois.

All you need to do is whizz over it with your DA, remove the dead paint to reveal some shiny white underneath.
Usual advice applies - start with the least abrasive combination of pad/polish and work your way up 'til you get to where you need to be.
Pop some wax or sealant on after polishing to give the new shiny paint some protection = job done:thumb:

Enjoy:buffer:

Chris


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

^^ This, and don't forget the pics [before + after  ]


----------



## Slime (Oct 24, 2014)

Okay, here are some 'before' pics I took today, mostly in bright sunshine!














































Now, where did all the shiney go?

I'd washed the car, de-tarred it, clayed it and washed it again.
Unfortunately I've only got it for tomorrow so it could be a long day!
I'll post the 'after' pics when done, although, even in it's current state, I think it's a very pretty car!

It's 25 years old, automatic and only done 46,000 miles ........................ what's not to love about it?

*Slime*.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Cool cars, probably appreciated in value, or at least sought after with low owners / mileage:thumb:

Enjoy the polishing - always rewarding working on degraded 2pk paint - not looking for a high level of defect removal, just to restore the colour.

Remember to spur the pad regularly to remove the dead paint:thumb:


----------



## Slime (Oct 24, 2014)

Unfortunately I only had one day at it.
Here are a few pics .................... the bonnet, the boot and the roof.
Is it me, or do white cars not photograph too well?





































None of these, however, compare to the look on my mum's face when she saw it!

*Slime*.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks good!!

We need some more pictures though!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Looks like good work. Would love to see finished pictures of the whole car. Oxidised paint does often feel chalky to the touch.


----------



## Slime (Oct 24, 2014)

Zetec-al said:


> Looks good!!
> *
> We need some more pictures though!*


That's about all I've got and my mother's got the car back now, I'll try & get it over the weekend!
Any tips on taking good pics of white cars?


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Finished piccys pls ( of full car)


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Well fancy that :thumb: I have similar white E30, I bought it from its only previous owner of 23 years since new, although it had been fairly well looked after, I doubt if it had been waxed much - if at all !
Here is a pic from the day I bought it in July last year, this was taken in his driveway, you can see the kind of chalky paint


Here it is after many hours on the paint - probably around 20 hours

Here's a reflection shot

My process was - wash with washing up liquid to clean any old wax etc off
then clayed, then megs 105 with a D A on a white pad, then megs 205 with D A on an orange hex pad, I still wasn't 100% especially the top, bonnet, roof and boot lid, so, I had some megs ultimate polish using green hex pad on low speed using D A, then finally a once over with Bouncers Salute the Fruit.

Wheels (about 2 1/2 hours per wheel - inside & out) using Sonaxz Xtreme Full Effect and a hard bristle brush.

However, since then (around Aug last year) I've just had a full windows out respray done, and ofcourse some metal work had to be replaced 

For good white car pics, I reckon if you keep the light in front of the car or behind you ? I'm no expert, but that's what I did with these pics.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Slime (Oct 24, 2014)

Some good ideas regarding taking decent pics and a beautiful car to boot, thanks fella.
Mine's a 316i Auto with nearly 46,000 genuine miles from new, yours?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Chefy, very bizarre polishing combination but the results are clear, the car looks great


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

lowejackson said:


> Chefy, very bizarre polishing combination but the results are clear, the car looks great


I am just an amateur at probably the lowest level - certainly compared to probably most people on here  and your great work is most certainly included here
However - why do you say very bizarre ? surely 205 follows 105 ? or is it the pads ? or using ultimate polish ? Tbh - I did this purely because I had it, gave car a once over and it did make an improvement.

I used an almost identical process on my XJS - except I used PB Black Hole prior to waxing, and this car was 18 y/o at the time, and although overall, in excellent condition, it was swirl city on almost every sq inch of the paint !


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Chefy, I must apologise. It was not my intention to criticise and in hindsight the choice of the word 'bizarre' was probably a mistake.

My observation about the process is because you used a strong compound with a medium pad (nothing wrong with this at all) and then followed by using a finishing polish with a harsh pad. In effect they probably both produced the same amount of cut. 

If 105 and a polishing pad was enough to remove all the swirls then a more traditional approach would be to follow up with 205 on a finishing pad. 105 would have levelled the paint and 205 with a finishing pad would then increase the gloss.

Having said all of this, your car really does look great


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

To be honest lowe - it has been over year since I did this, and I do / did not write anything down, I think I have maybe got the pads mixed up while explaining my process ! I know that I did use the firmest pad first - !  
I no longer have the orange one as the Velcro backing sort of came away from it ! so I cant check / compare.
I've checked my pads, the white one I got from Monza and is a very firm foam pad, I am now thinking it would have been a green pad I used with the M205 and the orange one's Velcro backing came off ages ago.
So - as I said I am just an "*amateur*" sorry for the confusion


----------

